# Quote button on Axe-Murderer Style for me is messed up



## Rwr4539 (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah uh am I the only one having this?

Also this:


----------



## Zeph (Sep 3, 2009)

Well that's sort of Grimdour's avatar. That's utterly bizarre...

I can't really say I have any idea why it's doing that, but it will probably go after a while. I'm sure it should still work...?


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 3, 2009)

That happened to me once, and it was actually a problem with Firefox's cache messing things up somehow.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah I cleared my cache and now things are working fine.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 4, 2009)

Whatever this is, it's awesome. :)))


----------

